# Cromwell (swansea/london)



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi fellow cromweller's  - evette, caz and jo 

just wanted to say hi after i've been writing incorrectly on the CRM thread as i thought it was short for cromwell - thanks jo for pointing out that in fact it's completely a different clinic  

did make me laugh though  

ritz.


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

Am very new to the site but wanted to ask - is the Cromwell associated with the London / Cardiff Women's Clinic? 

Only we have our first appointment at Cardiff in a few weeks and I'm sure they mentioned Swanea or London as options for egg collection and transfer - does that sound right?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi loak

welcome to the boards 

Cardiff londons women clinic used to be cardiff cromwell - then it was bought by someone else so changed.  Cardiff LWC cannot perform egg collection or embryo transfer and so they have a contract with swansea and london cromwell to do this - you just have to choose which one you want to travel too...

Mr Mamiso works at both cardiff LWC and swansea Cromwell as the main consultant for both - and most people think he is lovely  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, hello, hello! 

Mr M - I think he is lovely and also the nurses too! 

I also thought CRM stood for cromwell - well, at least we know now! 

Nic - are you still on a high from your appointment? 

I am! I am so excited to get started!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Yey! Im glad Cromwell london/swansea has its own thread now!

Ritz, glad your appointment went so well - 2007 does feel super positive for some reason hey! 

xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya nic glad you started this board hun    I thought CRM was short for cromwell too so you're not on your own!    Im really glad things are going well for you im hoping to start treatment again sometime soon. I agree that mr m is fab! i also wanted to say a big hellooooo to all you other ladies lets hope 2007 is going to be a great year for our clinic and we all get our dream babies! love jo xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Got some of my bloods back all negs - just waiting for Cf one! they had to send it off to Cardiff so I assume it is taking a bit longer! 

How are you all?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi guys

caz - glad your bloods came back - my CF took 5 weeks   hopefully yours will be back soon. when are you tx now? 

jo - hi hun. when are you back on the tx? looking out for you and hoping things will go your way   

Evette - how are you hun. what's the latest on your tx?

loak - how are you?

i'm just marking time to start down-reg injections - not long to go really but it seems like an age away  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey All


Ritz - Hope your all good!    How long before you start down regging then? 


Cromwell sent me off on the 15th December after initial consultation to get 3 more bloods done - Chromosonal studies, CMV and Cystic Fibrosis......... They said to book follow up app as soon as the results were back. (I am so stupid) because i only got two of them done! Im so angry with myself for creating this delay   I`ve no idea how i forgot it! 

The other results are all back now - The plan was to book follow up app for the end of jan........ Because my period is due 2nd of Feb and is it true that they would start me on the contraceptive pill on that day? Because Dr Nair said dont count a single day for the match!

So yesterday i got the Cystic fibrosis blood taken at my local NHS hospital - Is it really going to take 5 weeks for the result! ??!?!?!    I better phone them - But NHS hospitals dont have a clue about anything! - They couldnt tell me for definate last time.

HMPH! lol - It just seems so far away!


Is everyone still using 2A Pennant Mews, Cromwell Rd address for correspondence? Or is the admin etc moving to Harley street aswell....   lol


xxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

5 weeks!! oh my! 

I spoke to my ES co-ord and she said they will start intializing the match once she has my HIV hep and other ones back and then confirm the match once my CF one is back. I had AF last week so finger crossed it arrives in 3 weeks time as she said we can start then. 

I hate this waiting! 

I have been feeling really, really down. I am so scared that Oscar is our only chance of having a baby! I need a slap!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi guys

evette - sorry i dont know the address as i use the cardiff one   
the CF tests could take up to 6 weeks, some come back in 2, others longer. mine took 5 but that was through the GP. it depends how busy the labs are hun.  
don't be cross with yourself - so much to remember, i always forget something. in this game patience is a virtue, it won't be long till all is sorted - don't beat yourself up so much  

caz - who's the es cord? just curious. i hope all is back soon and you can look forward to starting in 3 weeks. shame you couldn't start the pill last time   won't be long though. 
Hun sorry you're struggling after Oscar, i always tell myself that Fred wants to have a sibbling and will bring us luck - maybe you could adopt a similar approach to keep you ultra   no slaps needed then  

well i'm counting days till i down-reg. i pick the drugs up on the 29th and start on the 30th   that's 2 weeks today - feels like ages but hopefully it will fly by  

love to all,

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya Ritz, 

I just need to pick myself up and be positive. 

It is Ann - not sure of her surname - she also did my last couple of IUI's there. i think she is lovely. 

It is a bummer I did not sort myself out and go on the pill - hey ho it is all a waiting game but we will get there. 

It is my birthday on the 1st April and I was hoping to be pregnant by then but it doesnt look like it. I just wanna be pregnant for Oscar's birthday so at least I can have a little joy in my heart. 

I am going to call the doc today to see if he can fax over all my bloods results that have come back to the clinic. 

See ya


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

as there are 2 anns! is it ann moses (small) or the other ann?  

caz it sounds like you're having a hard time - hang in there hun - it's the nature of the beast, this IF stuff is crap! 

i'm (not) patiently waiting for day 21......i know the days will drag now till 30th. I'm also writing my nursing dissertation so desperately need to do some work - but can't really focus  

evette - how ya doing hun?

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Waiting waiting waiting!  


But if you look on the bright side we could all be pregnant by March/April/May!  So it isnt really long to wait if you look at it like that! 90 days! Not a long time in the big scheme of things......


Ritz - the 30th is only 13 days!   It will fly by  

Caz - HUGS! Hope you feel super positive again soon


I freaked out after finding that my cytomegalovirus results came back positive, thinking it meant there was something wrong - Until i searched on this site for a full explanation of what it is exactly.................. (Which was better than my GP`s definition i might add!)

I love this site! xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

Caz - great that you've been matched. call the clinic as i would guess you could just dr with next AF   the pill just puts your cycle sin tune but if she has been on the pill for a while it may not be necesary  

evette - how are you doing? the CMV+ thing is no probs, they'll just match you with a CMV+ recipient. what else are you waiting for now?

hi to jo - what's happening with you hun?

loak - hope all is well....

as for me - waiting impatiently for next tuesday   i'm starting to get excited now but this month has dragged!

ritz.


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi

Ritzisowner, I hope the rest of the week passes quickly for you so you can start downregging. 

Caz, your match is good news! I hope you get started soon.

Evette, I hope you get to start soon too, and any remaining bloods come back shortly. 

We're going for our first appointment on Friday so hopefully should be getting started with the blood tests soon.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya all, 

How are you all doing? I am still on a high! 

Loak - I have replied to your other posts but my GP done my blood and has offfered to pay for all the drugs!! 

Ritz/Evette how is it going?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz enjoy the high hun - we have to treasure these moments as sadly they are few and far between where IVF is concerned  

loak - who is your consultant? i hope friday goes well for you  

evette and jo - hello hunnies. hope you are doing okay.

i spent the evening at a friends - she has a boy 21 and twins 18 - IVF miracles when IVF was early days...she is so supportive and really understands you know...but spent time   as it all feels so pointless sometimes. i just want to be a mummy, why is this so hard?

other than that things are fine, it's good to be able to have a good   sometimes - let the boo boos out!

ritz.    (still waiting patiently till next tuesday   )


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah Ritz, 

Don't be to disheartend - just think the more days that go by the closer we are to having our babies. 

I got my pill this morning and I am praying tha AF comes on time. I am kicking myself that I did not get the pill for last monht! 

Thank crunchie its friday!

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi carie,

thanks for the kind words, some days are just tough you know   feeling better now. 

when is your AF due now? did they say how long you have to go on the pill for? i've never done it so no idea  

i'm okay, trying to not go crazy before the stabbing starts on tuesday. lots of work to do which should keep me occupied, but think i may spend the weekend in a tizz  

hi to evette, jo and loak,

ritz....


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya girlies    To ritz and carrie good luck with your tx, ritz tuesday will be here before you know it hun! just to let you know that im hoping to be cycling again in july/august. I went to see a surgeon about removing my tubes completly before i have anymore treatment, he thinks thats the best thing to do as my chances of embryo implantation will dramatically improve (i never knew that otherwise i would have done it ages ago!)    As this is going to be my last cycle i want to make sure i have done everything i can. He said i should be waiting anything up to 4 months for the op (i hope its sooner rather than later) then ive got my holiday to look forward to in june. So fingers crossed i should be having treatment when you girls have got your swollen bellies with your precious babies in them! good luck to you all keep me informed on how your all getting on love jo xxx


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Ritzi, I hope the weekend has passed quickly for you so you can soon start downregging on Tues.

Caz, thanks for the info, I hope your treatment goes brilliantly. 

Joann, I hope the waiting time for your op is minimal so you can cycle again soon.


I'm sad to say, I'm loving and leaving you, ladies, didn't get good news on Friday. 

We saw Dr Thackare (sp?) on Friday...bad news is, I can't egg share (because there is a minor illness in my maternal line although I don't have it - tbh I can't quite believe that women would reject on that basis) which we are absolutely gutted about, I so wanted to help someone else in this horrible IF boat too. 

We are now looking at our options - if we go for treatment over here we want to be able to have 3 cycles so will need to save for 6 months or so. We are also exploring the option of going abroad for tx as it seems less crippling financially. We'll see. 

Good luck with your tx, everyone. I hope you all have the positive results you so deserve this year.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

To Loak, im so sorry hunny that you can't egg share      I hope whichever way you decide to have your treatment, that it brings you your special baby good luck with everything and dont stray to far away from this board id really like to know how your getting on loads of love jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

caz - hope you are okay hun 

evette - where are you? hope all is well

loak - so sorry to hear your news....  can i ask what the illness is? i have had UC and they let me share - sometimes different clinics say different things, is it worth trying another clinic with eggshare programme?

jo - glad you have plans in place....time will fly. which surgeon are you seeing - a NHS one? sorry i'm very nosey   hoping like you it's sooner rather than later. keep in touch  

i'm okay, patience has worn thin - but i downreg this week, so not long to go now  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya all, 

Loak - try a few different clinics - I was worried that they would not let me share because if Oscar, but they will. 

If not, check around for prices at different clinics and see if your doc can help you with any of the costings. 

Hi Ritz, AF is due next week and I am so excited - I am quite sure I ov'd so Af should be on time. They did not mention about how long I will be on it I am hopeing that I am on it till day 21 as my recipient is already on the pill. 

Hi to all plenty of babydust to all.


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Joann...I hope your op is done before your holiday so you can start your tx staright after.

Ritzi, Have you started down-regging today? I hope this cycle goes brilliantly.

Caz, does that mean you could be starting on CD21 of this cycle? I hope so!

I am waiting for a call from the nurse, they were discussing my case today so we should have  definite yes/no answer as to whether we can proceed with egg donation or not (the illness they picked up was thyroid-related in my maternal line, not with me even so they were going to check first before definitely saying no.) Sorry my last post was so negative, and thanks for your support, it really helped - it is hard to stay positive sometimes isn't it.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies ......... Ritz, Caz, Joann, Loak

Ritz - Guess you started d-regging today then!   Flew by really hey! Hope you have a nice smooth cycle (You must be so excited)  hehe

Loak maybe a different clinic will look at it differently?, I hope you find they do.....  

Caz & Joann, Hope all is well x

Im still waiting for Cystic Fibrosis blood test to come back before follow up app (Hmph) Is taking ages!

                            
                                  *.'*`;'**...( POSITIVE VIBES 2 ALL ...)*.'*`;'**            hehe


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hiya all

evette - i hope your CF tests are back soon...how longs it been now? takes up to 6 weeks  

i did indeed start down-reg yesterday, feel strangely familiar   but am talking myself into a pg this time - positive thoughts etc....feels a little  but i'll give anything a go. 
baseline scan on 12th so hopefully stimms then 

caz - i replied to your Q on the main thread hun  

ritz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette, 

Not sure where your CF goes but mine was really quick. They sent mine to Cardiff....maybe worth a call to your GP's 

I am going to start doing AF dances as I am on day 23 now I am praying that it will be on time next week - normally about 30 days for me. 

How's it going Ritz? how are you feeling?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - i'm feeling okay thanks for asking. i don't normally get s/e during down-reg - so apart from a jab in the am everything is normal at the mo. i have blood tests tomorrow - yuk - but so does dh so i can get a slight kick out of him being a wimp   that'll cheer me up

how are you feeling caz - it's getting near now  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

My CF blood was taken 17 days ago! hehe. I hope its quick like yours Caz...I hope its not six weeks   ! Its gone to Trumpington lol in cambridge aparantly, got it sorted through GP.... So fingers crossed it`ll be back asap all fine  But this is the longest wait ive had to do with  nothing productive going on in between. Feels like its come to a complete stop! Me and dp have even calmed down discussing it all which is weird.......

Trying to busy myself with little things in preparation like eating organic, pregnacare, exercise (well kind of!) etc.... I suppose like most ladies on this board say that being positive and relaxed is the best thing! I can probably afford to be grumpy until CF results come back tho!.....

Ritz - Nows the time you deserve serious pampering lol, you should go on a shopping spree   and get a massage and facial hehe - and make your partner do everything!.... I will   lol 


xxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am having twinges and i am praying that it is AF arriving - still got another few days though. 

I am still so excited. 

Evette - the wait is horrible - I also feel like it has come to a stop - but as they say it is the lull before the storm hee hee! 

I am so going to play the IVF card when I start - must admit hubby is fantastic to me. 

Ritz - can you help me? If I start AF this week - when do you reckon I would test? I have not got a clue. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

evette - just think 17 days gone already, not long to go now   keep chasing up the GP's though as i found mine had come back and they had just filed it without telling me the results  

caz - my guess would be: 
say AF is 5th Feb, day 21 would be 25th Feb so start down-reg then.
downreg for 14 (ish) days - so up to 10th March then baseline scan ready for stimms
stimm for 10 (ish) days - so up to 19th march.
HCG jab 20th march
one drug free day 21st march, 
EC 22nd, ET 24th-27th march - test 7th april.  swansea do not do EC on weekends so it may alter timings. 

this is of course speculation - some women down-reg for longer or shorter, on my swansea plan i down-regged for 14 days. On baseline you may not be ready and have to do it for longer.....same with stimms. 

remember also some people are fine on baseline scan - but the recipient is not ready so they have to continue down-regging to wait for the recipient to catch up.....

if you phone the clinic on AF day they should send you a plan in the post - my clinic sent it the day i phoned when AF arrived, it already had all my dates on so gives you a base. 

i did find last time though nothing is set in stone - and i had to stimm for extra 2 days delaying my EC by 3. 

hth, ritz. 

are you going on the pill now? if so this may all be completely wrong - sorry i don't have any idea what happens with the pill protocol....


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya Gals  

Just thought I would pop by & say  . 

We have had some good news, we have an NHS IVF appointment on Wednesday   in Cardiff & I am hoping that we will be able to get our treatment at Cromwell, Swansea. 

I have still got half a stone to drop as advised from our last IVF go, I am not doing too bad though as I have lost 7lbs in 3 weeks so far.

So, I am an "inbetweeny" at the moment.

Good Luck to all

Debz xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all

Debz - so glad to see you posting here.....great news on your NHS appointment. good luck for wednesday  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Heya everyone!


Caz I bet you`ve had more sense out of Ritz than the clinic! Glad your AF is on its way, bet you`d never have imagined being so excited about that! 

Ritz your like a professional consultant online!   hehe. I can understand it all but cant reel all that info off like you do! I think the clinics should be more informative really... Ive learnt more from ladies like yourself! Thank god you exist hey!

Your right about chasing them up coz my CF bloods came in on the 3rd! and they didnt call. So all bloods are done now (what a mission!) Waiting for my dp to come home to pick a day for follow up app. Small hurdle but i feel really happy we can move to the next step (yey)  


Hiya Debs, good luck for wednesday! Well done for 7lbs in 3 weeks! Thats really good - Its a good incentive for changing many things this business hey! 


xxxxx love love xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi evette

yeah on your bloods being back   you're on your way now....

I've been in the IVF game far too long   hoping this one is it though  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Yey! 


Feels good the balls rolling a bit more!!! Im off to law class now which wont seem so boring thanks to bloods coming back all good and quickly, hehe

I can see you`ve had a tough time ritz  But i can see that you help a lot of people on this site and offer lots of support.....So im sure there hundreds of fingers crossed for you and 2007 is the year it will happen for ya! 

x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette, 

Excellent news on your bloods - let us know when you get a match. 

Ritz - I hope you are feeling ok 

No news from me - waiting for AF to arrive and full steam ahead.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all  Hope your all well & good


I wish Caz! Hope your AF shows up soon girl! How are you getting on ritz? 

I got a letter from Cromwell this morning asking that i do a repeat chromosonal studies test.......... Whats that all about? Do you have any idea ritz? lol. Also have you read allybee17`s post on egg share thread about her CMV....? I was positive too.............. How and when do they test if its active? And whats the difference between CMV IgM... and... CMV IgG.....!!!!


 Aww! Im getting all confused now........ And Ritz, about those silly receptionists/Gps.... You were right coz Cromwell are moaning at me about 4 test results not being forwarded - including Cystic Fibrosis and Blood group   Im going to tell them off tomorrow morning....

Hmph~!  Sorry for moaning.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz hun - missed you for a few days   when is af due? so exciting....

evette 
80% of people are CMV+, it just means at some point you have been exposed to that virus. it just means that they'll only donate your eggs to another + person. i am CMV- so my eggs can go to either + or - person. 
the CMV test levels will have told the Dr if it is active - if they haven't mentioned it assume it's dorment, if active you just need antibiotics and a retest. 
not sure about the IgM/IgG cos as it doesn't affect me we never looked it up - sorry  
not sure what the repeat chromosonal is about? sometimes they do not get enough cells, or the lab loose it, or drop it etc....a small chance they might want to recheck something. 

i just pick up the results from the GP and drop them at clinic - would be waiting all year otherwise! 

well i'm ok on down-reg. no symptoms - hurrah, but no AF either - boo. baseline monday so it needs to show  

ritz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya both, 

I was off work for a few days so did not get time to pop on - naughty really as I use this in work time...

I think I ovulated yesterday - TMI - but had lots of EWCM - so frustrating. Since having Oscar my periods have been all mucked up. So, as I m on day 31 now AF will not appear for another 14 days. I feel more worried that I will lose my recipient - do you think she will wait for me? I know she is on the pill as her last donor get pregnant. No chance for me as we were too shattered last night and this morning to get busy - plus, I would feel terrible about letting my recipient down. 

Anyway - not feeling too positive cause AF is AWOl. 

Evette - I am not sure wht my results are for CMV must check. 
Ritz - glad to hear you are not having any side effects! 

Anyway - I suppose I had better do some work hahahah


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all

Caz hun hang in there - IVF is one big waiting game   frustrations can be huge but it is worth it in the end   i'm sure your recipient will wait for you - she's probably delighted to be given a chance. Your GP could give you something to trigger a bleed if you can no longer stand the waiting...might be worth an ask. 

Evette and Jo - how are you both?

My app went well, AF was awol (must be something in the welsh water caz) and only turned up yesterday, but my lining is thin so i'm to stimm from tomorrow, EC prob 26th ish of February  

take care all, ritz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought about asking, but as I know have ovulated I might just wait. Just wished I had gone on the pill. 

Hey Ritz - see ya got a toy boy there! Good girl hahahaha!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

well a moan from me i'm afraid

i feel terrible   think i have some kind of cold/flu/throat infection   no fun at all

spent a restless night taking paracetamol and worrying that i wouldn't wake up for 8 for injections  

might call the GP in case i need antibiotics - this is that last thing i need though  

how's you all today? 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

oh Ritz, 

Sorry to hear you are not well. Dose up on your Vit C ! 

I am ok - just waiting for AF - hopefully next week now. 

Waiting, waiting and waiting.....


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

Caz - thanks for the well wishes. Saw the GP and i have throat infection   so am on anti-biotics. last thing i wanted was a complication but never mind. haven't told the clinic and just hoping it will be gone by monday when i go for my scan - is that naughty?   doubt they'll say anything but I definatly did not want to postpone  
Hoping your AF arrives soon   and then you can get going too....

Evette how are you doing hun? any news?

ritz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ritz, 

I am sure the anti - bi's wont affect a thing - you can take them while pregnant so I am sure that it will be ok. 

Evette - Where are  you

How sad is this - I have been working out due dates - if my AF arrives next week and the IVF went according to plan - I would be due at the end of Dec, but in my case I will be delivering early at 36 weeks so would be the end of Nov - how mad am I! hahahah 

Love ya

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz - you made me smile with the date thing as i used to do everytime - have not done it this time though i'm not sure why   like you i have to deliver at 36 weeks too  

any sign of AF yet? not long to go now  

i still feel like crap - anti-b's don't appear to be doing anything - the dr said they might not if it was viral.....hoping it will be gone soon though - my throat is really sore - and i never get coughs/colds etc... luckily i'm off college this week so am able to stay in bed  

evette - you alright hun?

jo - thinking of you  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

No Af yet - I called my clinic and just updated them as I do not want the recipient to think I am not going through with it. 

Ritz - I hope you feel better soon - stay in bed this weekend and get hubby to do brekkie in bed for you! 

Evette - where are you


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz - good that the clinic know you're still interested. I'm sure the recipient is waiting patiently for you hun - don't worry.....not long now anyways till your AF arrives  

think i'm starting to feel better - thankfully. still very coldy though may just lie in bed this weekend, write my dissertation and have dh wait on me for a change  

take care, ritz


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya Caz & Ritzy! (I`ve been ill too - and gave it to my dad & little sis!!)

Eveybodys got it!

Sorry to hear you`ve had it too ritz!! - Has your weekend lie-in made you better? Did you get breakfast in bed? lol, there has to be hidden advantages to this whole polava hey!? hehe Whens your estimated E/C E/T do you know? I hope all is going perfectly for you again 

Caz...its hilarious about the date thing! Every lady on this site must do it, I thought i was being obsessive and wondered at myself after going on about it sooooo much to dp   I was like ''If we have successful e/c then, it`ll be born in December and it might be a christmas bubbins & a sagitarrius!!?!!, or if we`re unsuccessful we`ll try again and we might have a June baby which will be Gemini etc'' (Terrible) lol 

Makes you think just how much all these babies are going to be loved when they arrive!   Which is lovely hey

Caz your recipient understands im sure - Its a big waiting game for everyone isnt it. When do you think your AF will arrive then? In the next few days?

One thing i know is that the NHS system is rubbish. Absolutely crap. Im so glad im not waiting for treatment and that im getting private care and helping someone else too instead. 

My GP.... well i dont know how the receptionists got their jobs honestly, my puppy could do their job better i think. My results are all over the place. Apparantly they couldnt extract DNA from 5mls of blood taken for Cystic Fibrosis gene (Which the receptionist said was fine and no action taken) So ive got to have that done again   HOW? How can fully trained microbiologists or whatever - not extract DNA from 5mls of blood? When they can get DNA from a mosquito which has been trapped in STONE for SIX million years or something! (My guess is that they`ve dropped it or just completely lost it) And i was well peeved lol

So im waiting again for new Cystic fibrosis and REPEAT?!! chromosonal studies bloods to come back, what a mission!


xxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette! oh my god - I would be mad, mad and madder! 

I hope you have told them that they are holding you up! 

Well, do you know what I would do, I would let them take the blood and then phone every day for the results!!! that would pee them off! 

Anyway - as for me - AF twinges have started "again" so fingers crossed! 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi evette - omg i would be furious   cannot believe the palava sometimes. i guess try to stay sane - and know eventually this will be in the past etc....
like caz says ring them everyday - that'll teach em  

caz - hoping AF is on it's way. Gosh it's been a while now for you   hopefully not long now. are you to go on the pill or start day 21? 

i'm okay, day 8 of stimms and hoping me follies are growing. so far all follies under 12mm so hoping by tomorrow's scan they'll be nice and juicy  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya Ritz, 

How many follies can they see? 

I have been told to take the pill on day 2! whenever AF decides to show up! I am on day 41 at the m,o! how annoying. I wished that I had the pill for last month!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz - nine on each side   though no idea how many of them will 'take off' and grow to 20mm as yet   scan tomorrow will tell us more  

why you gotta take the pill? i though your recipient was ready? will you then be starting down-reg on day 21? sorry all the questions - just curious  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya Ritz, 

That is a brilliant number! Grow follies grow!!! 

Yes - she is ready- I dunno what to do though - I really want to share but I want it this month to start - she is already on the pill and waiting for me. I am worried that she might hold off for another month, if she does I am tempted to have my own cycle. I dunno - I suppose my hands are tied until AF shows up! 

Let us know how you get on today! thinking of you!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i now have 10 follies over 13mm and the rest are smaller. another scan on friday. hoping i'll still have the 10 - i was aiming for 12 but will settle for 10  

caz - she is probably dying to start this month too - have the clinic told you that you will be down-regging from day 21? not long now till AF comes  

hi evette - how you doing hun? 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woo hoooo 

AF is in the building!! I am off to ring the clinic! 

Carrie


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woo hooo

Called the clinic back and it is all systems go! 

She even said that they are aiming for egg collection for the 19th April! 

I am so excited!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thats absolutely fantastic news

so happy for you

oops sorry i crashed your thread

Ritzi hows them follies honey

Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

oh caz i am so relieved for you! - you had me worried there girl  

em - you are always welcome here hun  

scan tomorrow   hoping the 10 larger ones have continued to grow   looking at EC mon or wednesday. will find out tomorrow......

evette - you alright hun?

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz - omg ec next week! that has flown by! Are you excited? nervous? 

As for  me, I suppose 14 March is my day 21 - they are sending a plan in the post so I will know this weekend! 

I am so EXCITED!!!

Hey Em - gatecrashing is allowed and appriciate at all times 

Evette - how are you doing hun? I hope you are nagging those receptionists!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz

my scan today went well   about 11 follies over 15mm so EC is on monday at 11am  

i know this sounds wierd but while i am a little excited (cos of EC) and a little nervous (cos of needle in my hand) i'm mostly blaise about the whole thing.....we've been here so many times and still have nothing to show for it that now i try to persuade my brain it's no big deal  

just hoping i will have a good number of eggs to share and have our own follies             embies would be lovely!

March 14th will come around so quick - the time does fly - i'll be doing my pg test that week too   so so pleased that you will soon start - has it been worth the wait?

evette - any news hun?

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ritzi

Just popping in to say

 for EC on monday

sending lots of

      

Love Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

em - thanks for the well wishes   i'm starting to be nervous - but more about the needle than anything else  

caz - how you doing hun? did you get your plan yet?  

i'm okay, EC is at 11am, so dh and i will leave cardiff at 8.30am to get to swansea in time etc...traffic can be bad   back to work then tuesday - first day at my placement for college - Yes i am mad   but keeps my brain occupied  

evette - how are you doing hun? any results back yet?  

ritz.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi ritz, sorry i haven't posted for a while just wanted to wish you a huge good luck for ec. this cycle seems to have gone so quick hun! speak to you soon all the best jo xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning

Lots of luck Ritz

 Joanne

carrie hope all is well

Evette how r u any news?

Emxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Em, Thanks for the birthday wishes love jo xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

God all systems go!!

Ritzi im v happy for you that everythings gone great, wow - i hope e/c was perfect!?   Maybe being really blase is the key to success hey!  Did you enjoy sedation? lol Hope your feeling all good and being spoiled gal! x 

Caz great news for you too   19th of April hey - Now i know you`ve been working out all the dates!   - Maybe a late Jan baby? hehe - Capricorn, or is it aquarius lol. What have you worked out? hehe. Another small hurdle done and dusted hey x

As for me yes the receptionists at my GP hate me now lol (GRRRR) Cromwell called me today and said they ALSO dont have my rubella, HIV/clamydia etc and CMV still. (ARGH!) lol. I cant figure out whos fault it is. Anyway i got copies of EVERYTHING today and sent them by recorded delivery. (I should have done that before) I think cromwell actually lost my HIV ones etc because i had to have them before my intial consultation. But there you go!

She also said that they ARE now actually under London womens clinic now in Harley Street? But the scans etc are still in the same place. 

Really glad your both doing so good     

Hi to joann & heffalump! hehe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

happy birthday jo  

evette - hoping all is done now. silly bloods  

caz - how u doing?

ec went went well. 9 eggs for me. must call in the morning and see how many embies we have     here's hoping for a bumper crop......

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz -woo hoo! well done - 9 eggs that is brilliant! thinking of you today and lots hope those embies are growing and growing! 

Yes - I got my plan - EC/ET for week commencing 9th April - not the 19th - I got that wrong! I am so excited! I start Down regging on the 13th March! We are so positive!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations Ritzi !!! Go embies go!! xxx

Well done Caz       xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls,

just a quickie as i feel poorly - i'm sad to say out of our 9 eggs, 3 were immature and 2 fertilised abnormally. We have 4 good embryos today though and ET with assisted hatching will take place on thursday. I feel gutted really as it's our lowest fertilisation rate to date - but keep telling myself it only takes one      the more tx we do the worse things get  

very very sore today - clinic scanned me this am and no sign of OHSS thank goodness, so they think it's just that my ovaries are a bit swollen (6cm and 8cm) and i was pulled around a bit yesterday  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

4...thats brilliant hun! Take it easy - drink your water, watch some crappy films and take care! 

Stay positive! 

Carrie


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with Caz, 4 is really good Ritzi! Don`t be disheartened your doing so well! and it REALLY will only take one  Things are super positive really!   

Hope your feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi ritz  , hope your feeling better today hun! just to wish you all the best for tomorrow and remember that its quality not quantity thats important    Hi to all you other cromwell ladies love jo xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz - how are you doing?? Any news? 

As for me, I went to pick up my drugs today and had a chat with the Egg Share Co-ord and she told me that my recipient is younger than me and it is her 3rd go! I am praying that she will get a BFP this time round! I also asked if I could leave her a card or something and I was told that she would love it! 

I am so excited!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, 

Good luck for today - positive thinking and as Zita West says "carry your embies with pride"

Love 

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ritzi

lots of  for today sweetie

Lots of love

Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your messages.....ET was this morning at 10.30. 1 6 cell embie and 1 8 cell AH embie  
the other 2 seem to have stopped growing   so we're giving them another 24 hours to grow before we make a decision on what to do with them  

concentrating now on these 2 growing and implanting   doing the 3 day bed thing for the first time   am bored already and dh will soon get fed up i'm sure    we'll try just about anything now though  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz

Nice to "see" you!

Take it easy and as they say PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 

I have a good vibe for you this time!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi ritz, well done on having your precious embies put back. Take it easy hun and hopefully the 2ww won't be to long for you! sending you millions of        love jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

well i'm bored out of my mind after 3 days in bed   
lost my 2 embies sadly, they fragmented overnight   gutted but trying to stay focussed.

been bleeding since EC up to now - so hoping my embies have managed to hold on   it's been a worrying time really, but the clinic have just said not to worry - like yeah right  

caz - how are you doing? have you decided on blasts or assisted hatching yet? we wanted blasts but mr m advised us against it saying that they are having more success at the mo with day 3 AH...so that's what we went for....adds £450 to the bill. we also only had the 2 embies this time so couldn't have risked blasts anyway  

jo and evette - thanks for the well wishes...it's a funny old time. need to hold onto hope but at the same time cos of this bleeding i'm trying to set myself up for a bfn....

hope you are all okay, 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, 

POSITIVE THINKING!!! 

As for me, I think we will go for assisted hatching - scary having to decide already but I need to walk in with my mind made up! 

Apart from that nothing exciting just waiting for next Tuesay to start stabbing! yah!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you Ritzi! xxx

Hope everyones all good x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - not long now hun  

evette - how are things with you? are all your tests back yet?

jo - hi hun  

i'm doing okay, not long till we test now.....to be honest we just want to get it over with as we know it will be a bfn   looking into starting FET asap so will have to call the clinic and arrange an appointment - my cons only works tuesdays   they probably won't let me book till after thursdays test though just in case - so we shall see.......gosh this ttc stuff is complicated 

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Ritz sending lots of  and        

 to carrie for d/r on tuesday

Jo hope all is ok

Evette any news on a start date honey?

Have popped ur bubbles all up to a 77 for a little extra luck

Love Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Em! 

Ritz - chin up - PUPO!!! 

As for me - so excited as I start tomorrow! I cannot belive it!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone


Thanks for the bubbles heffalump   hehe... A start date for us seems ages away, we must be the most useless couple on this site! Initial consultation was last year! Well its actually more the GP`s fault.

I sent ALL copies of my bloods so far to cromwell via recorded delivery and she called me saying she STILL hasnt got my partners HIV etc!!! Well... they were right in front of her!! And she said oh right so they are!!!       Is it just me?!?! Why are they all so unorganised - surely its their job to be just that. Hmph. She did say as soon as the results come through we can start straight away so maybe in about 5 weeks if we`re lucky   Hopefully ritzi and caz you will both be posting on bfp boards somewhere else and ill be still here on me jacksy moaning about receptionists and doctors  


Caz im pleased for you that its all finally happening!  It goes super fast really i guess hey! I wish you lots of luck for the next few weeks, i hope it goes perfect for you both  

Ritzi fingers crossed for you still !        


xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette - you are having a hard time with it - kick them up the ass! 
Ritz - sorry to see you are feeling so down - PUPO!!!!!! 

As for me - had my first injection this morning! so much liquid! 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hih all

caz - congrats on the first injection - time will fly from now on  

evette - hopefully now you'll be getting started....keep phoning them to keep on top of it, as long as you're in the loop it feels like something is happening  

Jo - hoping all is well with you  

em - thanks for the well wishes hun  

as for me i'm just trying to make it through till thursday without cracking up   due to the bleed the clinic will scan me after my expected bfn on thursday to establish whether it has been my lining shedding over the last 15 days or whether it is simply a puncture wound from the procedure   at least that way we will know for certain.....

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Caz, cool beans that you`ve started the injections! Yey!!! (argh!) (severe phobia)- Ive practically passed out each time ive had blood taken lol. I guess you`ve got one of the automatic kits!? - Dr S mair said of course id get one but i read another lady who said she didnt! Anyway thats really good news 

Going for the cmv IGM blood test today - Because i was positive they want to know if its active (bla bla bla) Would rather have had them both done simultaneously and paid for both of them rather that waste all this time. Never mind!

Ritzi wishing you all the best for tomorrow babe xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya to everyone, caz congrats hun on starting your injections! ritz, wishing you all the best for tomorrow got my fingers and toes crossed for you sending you millions of         hope everyone else is ok love jo xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz - thinking of you! 

Evette -I have a normal injection needle! never offered anything else! it is actually ok - not as bad as what you think!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ritz, just to let you know that im thinking of you and DH     hope the clinic will give you some answers today love jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

well as predicted bfn - my lining measure 7mm today so i have lost some since EC when it was 8.4mm.....  no reason found for the bleeding, and as i was on gestone it is unusual  

we are seeing the cons tomorrow to discuss starting our FET next week  

thanks for the positive thoughts and the support  

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ritz

So sorry sweetheart

I wish you lots of luck for the appt next week and the FET

Love to u and DH


Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, 

I am so sorry - fingers crossed FET! 

Carrie
XX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ritz so sorry hun     i have pm'd you love jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - how are you d/r lady? when is your baseline?

evette - bugger that you need more bloods   still it will be worth it in the end!

jo - hoping that CARU can make your dreams come true - any ideas on price as yet? i'm just curious......no more IVF for me now so it's irrelevant - doesn't stop my mind considering the options though  

i'm waiting for AF to start so i can have a day 2 scan   and go ahead with FET. By tomorrow we have to decide whether to do medicated or natural - and also figure out how many to thaw etc......i guess by tonight i'll have brain ache  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have a scan on the 27th that will be 14 days of down regging. It is all going well so far - no symptoms. 

Mothers day was hard for me - I got a card from my sister which was lovely! 

Ritz - have you decided yet? I can see your dilemma! 

Evette - you are sounding very positive! 

Love to all!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz

sorry mothers day was so hard - i felt it too.....last year Fred was a 6 day old embie in my tummy and i remember it being a really hopeful day.....remember that oscar is always looking down on you  

good that d/r is going okay. i never have any symptoms and all is always okay so don't worry 

we think we are going to do almost natural - (but keep the miscarriage drugs). Scan today at 10.30am, then scans from day 9/10 till ovulation. we'll probably be natural till ET then use gestone to ensure my progesterone levels are high enough to maintain my lining.....

the thaw has still not been decided - the cons was phoning swansea today to ask if the embryologist will refreeze if we have 3 or 4 thawed embies...our decision will be based on her answer  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all 


Ritzi im sorry to hear of your bfn  Ive got to say though - I really admire your 'soldier on' attitude! Hope today goes well for you.

Caz i cant believe your using regular needles! I wonder if Dr Nair has lied to me? lol. 14 days of down regging done and dusted too, its going so quickly, glad your doing all good.

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

well it's a natural FET for us - the scan yesterday was fine - back next week to see if i'll ovulate. The only drugs i'm on is aspirin, clexane, prednisolone to stop miscarriage. Haven't heard from the consultant re the thaw as yet but we have a while to chase that up!

em - not sure where you can place me on the board   don't fall into any of the categories  

caz - hope all is well with you hun. cannot believe how time has flown  

evette - i used normal needles too - but i'm sure if Dr nair said she'd give you something else it'll be fine - just remind her if the nurses try to give you normal....what is happening with you now? have you had your CMV extra blood? 

jo - hello hun 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ritz, 

How is it going? What do you do for a natural FET? 

I have everthing crossed for you! 

I have a scan on the 27th Mar to see how my down reg went and then fingers crossed onto the hard stuff! 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

caz - for natural FET you have a day 2 scan   then day 9 scan to see if there is a dominant follicle. then scans almost daily to measure the follicle until you ovulate. once i ovulate the embryos are thawed 2 days later and put in 3 days later.....that's it!!!!
I'm not taking drugs to help me ovulate - just the miscarriage drugs - aspirin, clexane, prednisolone. 
It's a risk cos if i don't ovulate or if my lining is not thick enough we have to abandon the tx - but the lovely mary at LWC has said she won't bill for the scans if we abandon  

how you doing hun?

evette - how are things with you? 

jo - hoping all is well with you....

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow Ritz, that sounds positive - didn't realise they did it like that. 

How many eggs did you produce (sorry - that sounds like a machine) 

Well tomorrow I have my down regg scan. I am getting scared now. I cannot sleep without dreaming of it. 

What can I expect after my scan?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi caz

i had 18 eggs, so 9 nine for me but 3 were immature. to be honest i did better on the lower dose where i had 8 follies, 8 eggs and 8 perfect embies.....with nine eggs i only had 2 usable embies this time  

good luck for down-reg scan  - i'm sure you will be fine hun - make sure you log on and let us know  
how long have you d/r for? if your ovaries are quiet and lining thin they may let you start stimming from today...sometimes it takes a few extra days - no probs though as you really are on your way now  

i have scan today for FET - hoping i have a follicle  

hi to everyone else - must dash work is calling  

ritz.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all just to let you know

my scan was [email protected]   my dominant follicle is small 7mm so no ovulation yet - my lining is 3.4mm   bad news too that the bleeding from EC continues - the nurse suggested swabs etc but i said no as i have no signs of clinical infection. so she said we'll scan on wednesday and the dr could have a look then to see if the puncture wound is visable   nice! i don't think its likely that the FET will go ahead but it's interesting to find out what my body does normally  

caz - how you doing? good luck for tomorrow  

hi evette and jo

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I wont be posting for a while. My mum and dad have had the neighbours from hell for the last two years, last week they basically sent 3 huge men round to their house who proceeded to put my dad in hospital and punched my younger sister and myself. My dad only asked them to turn the music down. I`ve never known people of such cowardice. So for me the next two weeks or so will be sorting things out, police statements and identity parades....


I hope that when i come back everyones pregnant!     

Love & Luck to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

evette - huge hugs.....don't stay away too long  
cannot believe some people  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette - I am so sorry - let us know if you need any heavies and I am sure we can all find some for you! I hope these people get what they deserve. Be strong! 

Ritz - Wed will be better - I am sure of it. Did they puncture you during EC? 

I will log on later to let you know what they say (keep your fingers crossed for me)


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thankyou caz and ritzi  

I`ll look forward to reading lots of good news soon. I`ll just be missing lots of posts because my mum is in bits and we need to be together. They will get what they deserve.



     



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

CAZ - the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!! how did it go?  

the needle is put through the vagina into the ovary so there is always a puncture wound or 2....
mine just seems to be bleeding for ages - which isn't normal - so the doc will have a look tomorrow and see if there is a problem   prob just the aspirin or something.....scan tomorrow at 4pm for FET....at his rate we'll be cycle buddies  

evette - you take care hun  

ritz.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

CAZ - what's your news?

well my cycle has been abandoned   i have 14 follies - none dominent, and my lining is 3mm - on day 11 of natural cycle this is not good   the bleeding continues and they had a good look with the speculum - which shows blood from the cervix.....? hormonal problem or just drugs left in my body from the IVF...they talked about a biopsy, or  hysterscopy - but i've refused both.....can't take more tests. we now have to decide what to do with the bleeding - to send swabs to lab or wait it out - so we're waiting....hopefully it will stop soon. we then need to decide between medicated FET or do nothing and leave the frosties for a few years......
i have to call in two weeks if the bleed doesn't stop - so i guess we've got some time to think. 
I just want to mail the adoption forms but dh thinks we should use the frosties first.....i guess we need a long chat. 

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just popping in to say a quick 

Ritz so very sorry that your cycle has been abandoned 
there simply are no words i am so gutted for you
I have known you for a little while through the boards from cycle buddie and es i just wish that i could help you in some way

Caz

 for today honey
hope u have a lovely day

Evette so sorry to read what your family has gone thru
we will all be here when u return sweetheart

Jo i hope u r ok

I have started a thread for caz for her birthday

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90190.0

for her birthday wishes

Love Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, I am so sorry to hear it was cancelled - you sound like me - needing to get onto the next want and wanting it so badly I would do anything for it. Hang on in there. Your turn will come. 

Em - Thank you so much for thinkng of me XX 

As for me, all went well, started Puregon on 200 and I have another scan on Wed! Fingers crossed! 

I have been off work for a few days on Wed the stress really hit me hard and all I wanted t do was sleep - which is not  bad thing I suppose back in work tomorrow (I can spend more time on FF then) 

Evette - thinking of you and your family xx

Love to all


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - happy birthday hun....glad the stiming is going well... i find it completely exhausting and all i do on tx i sleep   good luck for wednesdays scan  

em - thanks for your kind words   we're doing much better now - funny what a few days can do    how are you doing? i do read the main thread but don't really post as it often moves too fast for me to keep up  

we've decided to have a medicated FET next month - emotionally we must use our frosties before we move onto adoption...i guess my AF will be here in 2 weeks so we'll start then 
we're definate on no more fresh now - i'm exhausted after having 6 tx in the last 15 months   we also suspect that due to my medical problems that IVF will never work for us. we're glad we have tried after this one it's time to move onto adoption  

evette - thinking of you and hoping that you are all doing well  

take care all, Ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz - how are you doing hun? 
Evette - I hope  you and your family are ok? 

Well, I had my scan yesterday and they could see 24 follicles! I am so pleased. I have another scan on Sat then they want EC on Tue with ET on Friday! I cannot believe how fast it has gone!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz - great news hun on your follies....it does go very fast  

just wanted to wish you the best of luck for EC/ET....make sure you get lots of rest in  

i love the sedative feeling - but maybe coz i am   enjoy it  

my AF is due next sunday so hoping that we can have a day 2 scan and proceed with medicated FET  

evette - thinking of you......

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Heya all 

Good luck for today Caz, 24 follicles too! Go girl...     hehe, you must be super excited...Hope it goes well for you both xxx

Ritzi im sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled, wishing you lots of luck for your medicated FET.... in about a week?     Your such a trooper with your positive attitude! and an inspiration xxxxx

Thanks everyone for well wishes and stuff! All my bloods are back now so im just waiting till all this trouble blows over before starting.... All of my family are going to move to Cambridge in the next few months (Can`t wait really!) - Much more civilised than this horrible town! Our neighbours who did that still haven`t been arrested so we`re waiting for that really because none of us really feel safe. Also they are council tenants so we are waiting for them to be served their eviction notice too.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

evette - good to see you back, hoping that the move can happen quickly for your folks   do you know when you will start now? do you have a recipient lined up yet? questions questions.....

caz - great news on your eggies - good luck for ET friday hun, will be thinking of you....

after the disaster of last cycle AF has arrived today so i'll be scanned tomorrow and hopefully be able to start the drugs for medicated FET  

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Ritzi for tomorrow scan

      

Good luck Carrie for ET

             

Hi to Evette

Love Emxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

em -thanks for the well wishes - they certainly worked as i'm back on the drugs for FET - hoping it will be w/c 30th April  

caz -  hoping ET went well - i read your diary and it sounds like you have some lovely ones there  

evette - hope all is well hun

ritz.


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

Well done Ritz! Lets hope that this is [fly]the one[/fly]for you!!

Caz - hope e/t went well

Em - Hi

Well, just to let you guys know - Ritz, you already know! That we start IVF number 2 at the Cromwell in about 12 days time . I will keep you all updated

Wish us luck

Debz x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone here? 

How is it going all? 

I am hoping to start again in July! 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - i'm here hun - wondered where you had got to   glad you are up and getting ready to start again..... 

debz - how is it going hun - are you stimming yet?  

evette - thinking of you  

i'm ok, trying FET for the third month in a row   praying the drugs work this time   scan tomorrow so we'll see then. don't think i can do much more of this though  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz - I have everything crossed for you! I am sure you will get your bubba!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

awww thanks caz

my scan today went well   drugs seemed to have done the trick as my lining is 6.5mm - thick for me  

another scan friday - and when i ovulate they will decide on ET date - as early as next monday  

hope you are all well  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all  



Carrie im sorry to hear of your m/c (HUGS to you both) Your very strong and its great news that you`ll be trying in July  Best wishes for your moving house! Change is always good like that sometimes hey. A bit of a new start. I hope you have a nice break and treat yourself lots before July.

Ritzi hope you are well, Whats the news on ET? 


Can anybody shed some light on this address business .....London womens clinic/Cromwell/Harley Street! Is the corrospondance address still in Elm Street? The actual clinic now being Harley Street?? I thought that Cromwell was a part of the londons womens clinic. I know i might seem really stupid but im confused about all of this lmao!   

I`ve been matched anyway (yay!) alll bloods are over and they`ve started me on the contraceptive pill. Our appointment is on the 7th of June and I seriously dont know if i`ll be going to Elm Street or Harley Street! lol. 

Im totally confused   It says on the London womens clinic website that the minimum eggs to share is 6, that ICSI surcharge is 700.00. The Cromwell site says 8 eggs, ICSI surcharge 500.00. Which information am i meant to be looking at! Am i with cromwell or LWC!!!! 

Also Dr Nair said the drugs plan would roughly take 5 weeks only! But the information brochures say 12! Ritzi do you know how long our drugs plan might take roughly?!!, if i just started the pill on the 19th May. I think i trust FF members like yourself more than talking to the nurse on the phone!!!! honestly!

Another thing is the consent forms.....the genetic family disorders etc... Who do you take into account? My nana has diabetes type 2, but it was only bought on by pregnancy in her 40`s. Im scared now they might say no to us. She also has a little bit of arthritus in her knee but she is 80!!! So its only because of old age - surely that doesnt count?!!


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

evette - great to have you back   should be about 5 weeks not including the pill - so about 3 for down-reg and 2 for stimms once you start after your June appointment . 
Re clinic - call and ask about prices - i had the same problem but the bill ended up as neither webiste said so who knows!  
...

hi to caz and debs - hope all is well  
...

a sad note from me to say my tx was cancelled again   big lining issues.

we feel at the moment like this is the end for us - or a postponement really as we have frosties to use one day   but for now we need some time to be together without tx - we've been doing this without a break since dec 05 and it's pushed us to our limits......we have a consultation next week with the docs to make a decision about where we go from here....

I'll not be posting on FF - we just need some space really and i've found FF is a tad addictive and not always helpful in not fueling my baby obsession  

just wanted to say i'll be cheering you on from the sidelines   and thanks for all the support! 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, I am so sorry babe - try and enjoy your time out - I know it will be hard. 
You are a fighter - my motto is I will fight to get my children - even if I end up adopting I know I will get my children one day whichever way they come to me. 

Take care

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just wanted to say i'm back - yes i know you're probably all saying 'so soon'  

had my consulation today and we're trying again with viagra    really need to get that lining up and apparently this is the drug to try so we're off again.....scan next tueday will tell us how it's going. 
thanks for all your kind words - just needed some time off to get my head around things - and it seems to have done the trick  

caz and evette how are you guys - let me know what is happening for you  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Ritzi   Yes we knew you wouldnt stay down long  

Its brilliant that your trying again! Viagra!?!?! Well they say you learn something new everyday! How does that work then? Is that all you`ll be taking? Fingers crossed for you having a good seven days then. They want it above 8mm is that right?

I think Caz is waitng for AF again (Where are you Caz!?)   When are you hoping to start again? Hope your good x x x


We had a call from Mimi who said we`ll start D/R on 14th of June with Suprefact Burserelin with E/T the week of 9th July. I`ve never been so excited in my life i swear! I`m scared though. Last nite i had to drink three cups of Chamomile tea because i had a horrible panic after reading about a lady who got REALLY bad panic attacks whilst on Bureslin (I suffer from panic attacks already) So reading about her getting them triggered one for me if you could understand that!  Im laughing now because ive suffered with them for so long but when your having them they are horrendous. I wouldnt wish them upon anyone!


Dont you think its amazing how everyone on this site will proably never meet yet they help each other through the hardest times in their lives... I was just thinking about that this morning. That i would have been petrified if it wasnt for FF but now im only scared! hehe


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woo hoo Ritz! good for you! you can't keep a strong woman down for long!!!! 

Evette - To be h onest I had no side effects at all, but I never get side effects from AF or pre AF! It will all be fine! 

As for me I am just waiting for AF to start, I have alraedy been matched, drugs are in the fridge so just need AF. I am moving house on the 15th June and then on holiday on the 22nd for a week so it has all been timed quite well really. If, and I am hoping that AF will show up at the end of June then I can start in Jul somtime!!!! 

It is Oscar's birthday on the 23rd July and I cannot help but feel maybe I should have waited for his first birthday 

Carrie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - glad you're getting ready to start   won't be long now. there will always be ifs and buts in this game - just go with what your heart tells you.

evette - viagra helps build the womb lining - i'm on sh1t loads of drugs - just hoping they will work    not long till you down-reg now. how exciting! i too suffer with panic attacks but they never increased on the down-reg so don't worry hun.

scan tuesday - i'm desperate to know what is going on in there!!!!!!!!!

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Yey! Its all happening for you two and the balls finally rolling for me and dp now (at last!)

Are you staying in Wales Caz? and whens ypu AF due? My dp wants to move to Bury St Edmunds...not sure why he picked there but its good as long as its away from Ipswich! Id move to the orkney islands if it got me away from here!


Ritzi i cant believe the viagra thing! Who would have guessed that! I hope it works for you and tuesday goes well.... Glad to hear down reg doesnt bring on your panic attacks, thats reassuring, (horrible things hey!) Are you using frozen embryos this time around then or a new cycle altogether? 

Is it right that its down regging when you start on Day 21/Day 2 of your cycle or is it stimming? Because mimi said i`ll start down regging on the 14th but that would be Day 27 of my cycle.....    hmmm... My Day 21 would be the 8th.

Anyhow im just SUPER SUPER SUPER impatient now, just want to get going really badly! 

Oh yeah - Do either of you know in the consent forms - where it asks how long you want to freeze any remaining embryos for... If i say 5 years will i be paying 5x 250.00 storage fee or just the one and then they charge you for every subsequent year as and when? I was going to just put one year thinking that if we didnt succeed i`d soon be using then anyway...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Evette sorry to gatecrash your thread, the storage fee would be 250.00 for 5 years, not 250.00 per year. 

hope this helps

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Hope your all doing ok

Evette, whats wrong with ipswich lol

I think the d/r can start on either day 1 or day 21 depending on your recipient and your clinic and also depending on your protocol if your on a long protocol it tends to start on day 21  

caz how r u sweetie as Evette has asked whens af due honey

Ritzi thinking of you sweetie

love to anyone else i missed

Em


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks girlie! 

If thats right for LWC then thats a grand saved i thought we`d possibly pay out   Ta! 

I think im on a long protocol... It cant be right that shes starting me on Day 27 of my cycle then!!!!!   Maybe she got confused?! It isnt me who`s confused because ive got a 2 year history of my cycles!!! I hope they know what they`re doing! I`ll have to ask them when we on the 7th. Day 21 would be the 8th so hopefully im right and they`re wrong and i`ll start d/r next week YAY!!!   


Heffalump Ipswich is REALLY terrible! I see you live in Cambridgeshire (lucky!) I love Cambridge, my sister lives in the city centre and manages the chilis restaurant there (yum) They do the best mashed potato ever    Seriously though in comparing the two Cambridge is so relaxed and diverse, clean and friendly......civilised!!! Ipswich is stuffy and dirty, paranoid and overpopulated. I cant wait to move! My sis keeps telling me to move near her but Cambridge is expensive to rent compared to what im used to for now!! hehe Come to Ipswich you`ll see what i mean   

xxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya all, 

Evette - How are you doing? any news on starting yet? 
Ritz - how is that Viagra? hee hee! 

As for me, still waiting for AF, which I am in no rush as we are still planning on moving house in July and I want to be able to help rather than being sent on errands!!! 

I have been matched and I know they are just waiting for me!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz  - I see you are having ET tomorrow....yippppeeee - you are so strong! FIngers and toes crossed for you! 
Evette - good luck for your down regging! 

Still no sign of AF - I am pretty sure that I have ov'd this week so fingers crossed AF will be here in two weeks! They want us to complete on the house next week so that is timed well! 

See ya!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls...

had 2 frosties thawed this morning - they've lost 50% and are now down to 2 cell    
so we've asked for the last 2 to be thawed and have to phone back later....the embryologist says she is busy at the mo    but we need them thawed 24 hours before 11.30am tomorrow - so i'm feeling a tad stressed    i phoned the cardiff clinic but haven't heard anything yet  

ET is tomorrow     i know at least we have something to put back - but i'm still a tad   not holding out much hope of it working  

Evette - hoipng your problem with the clinic is sorted do you feel better now?

Caz - yah for ovulating - i saw your ? on self-insem though so there may be a very good reason why AF doesn't arrive - if that's not the case though i hope it behaves and is right on time  

very scared......ritz.

15.43  - spoken with dr - other 2 embryos are good - one intact at 4 cell and other 3-4 cell - so now tomorrow we have the 4 to choose from   relief is not the word!!!!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Heya  

Ritzi im well pleased for you! 4 cell and 3/4 cell is great, it sounds like everythings looking really positive for you. Good luck for tomorrows transfer      And have a relaxing evening taking it easy  Its gone quick! I hope everything runs like clockwork for you both, you deserve it x

Caz you`ll be d/r before you know it. Hope the move goes smoothly 4 ya! x

The stupidly simple explanation for my stressing about starting d/r on cycle day 27 is that its day27 of me taking the pill     . How absolutely ridiculously simple that is yet nobody could just tell me. I feel a norbet now but they are silly for not simply explaining that to me! I`m a complete beginnner at all this! I dont know!..... Cant wait to get started anyway  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my god! 

I just went on the HFEA site and looked at Cromwells success rates!

It says 21% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Why does it say that?!?! (panic!!!) The sheet they gave me says 38.5 success for under 35`s. 

Then lister, Essex fertilty centre, isis, etc all have between 36% and 37% !?!?!?!?!?!   Please tell me im reading something wrong here! 

ARGHHH!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i don't know   i always thought it was higher than that. make sure you're looking at the right age group etc and under egg-sharers. If HFEA lump everyone in together then that may explain it.

relax though - i figure if it's gonna happen it will at whatever clinic  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

No it says under 35`s - 21% !
The info sheet they gave me for egg sharers says 38.5%

Gawd!

Another thing is shows is overall 63% singletons / 33% Twins!!! The other clinics i mentioned above have a much higher singletons rate, all well above 70%. (Twins would be good though right!) 


Your right though im not going to pay any attention! I should have done it ages ago if i was going to so, and im not stopping it all now!

Hope your having a good evening ritzi - Good luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

one 8 cell and one 5 cell embie on board   feeling good and hoping this is the one  

will catch up on news when dh cannot catch me on the pooter when i'm supposed to be in bed  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Lots of luck and positive vibes ritzi! <reiki> <reiki> <reiki> <reiki> <reiki>


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz... PMA and PUPO!!! 

Evette - How are you feeling? 

I ovulated last week - hubby and I have figured out why we might not be getting pregnant so tried something different last week so I am on a natural 2WW but not reading too much into it as I start my IVF when AF arrives. 

Fingers crossed all....


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Heya 

Ritzi hope your feeling okay? x  

Caz what have you figured out!? Im intrigued   Af due in just a few weeks then!? x

I`m feeling fine, no side effects atall which is strange because i was expecting to feel crap. Maybe they are yet to come who knows?!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Evette - I had no side effects at all apart from feeling shattered! 

If I get a natural BFP I will be more than happy to share with you but Alex does not want me to share this little problem, but I think we have found the reason why we are not getting pregnant. We are still going to have the next IVF and then try naturally for a while after that. 

Ritz - I am thinking of you!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi guys

evette - good news that you are feeling good hun. i never had any s/e when i downregged  

caz - i saw your other post   i'm so hoping you have figured something out and that as you were pg on first IUI this may just be your month  

i'm doing okay - going   on 2ww already. wondering when i can test   swansea said next wednesday but cardiff said next tuesday - so tuesday it is! 

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya both, 

Ritz - how are you doing? 
Evette - how are the mood swings? 

Well, AF started on Sat so looking foward to getting my plan in the post.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hiya

been thinking of you two lately   how are you.....

caz - i read that you're fed up - sorry hun   hang in there - it's always worth it in the end  

evette - 2wwer   hope all is going well for you  

i've now well and truely moved over to the adoption thread - social worker visited last week and approved us to start straight away - so we will mail our application after the weekend then it's all go   it's wierd really cos it feels a bit like i'm pregnant and preparing for a little one (or not so little for us   ). we're hoping in 9 months we might have a child of our own  

i still read the thread - and follow your stories with hope for you both my fellow LWC girls  

ritz.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey ritzi!  

I'm so pleased for you that everythings going so well and that you're well. It such an amazing thing to do. I'm sure i remember you saying your dp was hoping to adopt? I think i remember because my dp has also always said he's keen on adopting one day. He feels quite strongly about it. I'd never thought about it until he spoke of it. Who knows what the future holds. It would be extra special though i'd imagine. We're not 100% sure on where we want to settle though for the future and i'd imagine thats pretty important hey! I won't wish you luck because you won't need it   But i hope the path that brings you a little boy or girl to make you a family will be short and happy!  

As for us we're just (well i am) pulling my hair out over this 2ww! Never dreamed it would be so annoyingly long!   I've been getting mild AF type pains the whole time, not sure whats going on. Theres no gut instinct there atall so we'll just have to wait. hehe

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz, 

That is brilliant news. Me and hubby were talking about adoptng this morning. I am willing to have 2 more IVF's and then start...I think. 

Evette - sorry to hear about your BFN - keep fighting!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

evette - sorry to read of your BFN  

caz - you must be starting soon - or am i going  

we're just plodding on - our application forms are in so hoping we start moving forward soon   feels good to be doing something so positive after 7 years of heartache

ritz.


----------

